# Upstate New York shoutout



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey gang,

Just wanted to say hi. I'm Scott, and my wife and I live in Upstate New York, just north of Albany. We both dig everything Halloween (to the point where we got married on Halloween weekend - but no, not a theme! lol).

We've done some small scale haunts the last few years in our old house, and we're anxiously awaiting the first haunt in the new house with a bigger yard.

Lookin' forward to working with you all!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome...it's nice to meet you. Pop into chat sometime and let us pick your brain and introduce ourselves.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes yes WELCOME and HELLOOOO!! Make sure you post some pictures of things you have done in the past. We LOVE pictures. Definately come in and say hello in chat, its always a fun time.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome, you will find great ideas here.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi and welcome --got pics


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome! There's no turning back now!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome BM < haha I said BM ...J/K
welcome Ballston
hope to see your works soon


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi Scott and welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You've come to the right place for haunt ideas. Check us out.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Yo Ballston!! Im on my way up there for vacation this week. Schroon River to be exact. My wife is from Burnt Hills and I'm from Broadalbin. I will be spending the rest of the week in Broadalbin. Welcome to the Forum. Love to see some pics!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the hauntForum! You don't know it yet, but you have just fallen into another world. Yes, We know, We have all been there and now. What you once thought Halloween was, it isn't, it is completly different. Have fun here! The people that you meet on this forum are the best at it!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome....u found a great forum. Everyone here is so nice.
Hey a fellow New yorker as well....nice.


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey great to meet ya. New as well. Willing to jump in a chat anytime.... Cant wait to start sharing idea and pics.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------

